# Comment accéder à mon Mac Osx serveur depuis une connection bureau à distance ou autr



## Karima (14 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,
Voilà, j'ai un leopard server sur un i-mini. mon i-mini est connecté  par wifi à un routeur netgear.
De façon à pouvoir l'administrer à distance, j'aimerai savoir comment accéder à mon i-mini depuis l'extérieur. Je précise que j'aimerai m'y connecter via la connexion bureau à distance sous un pc windows.
Merci d'avance pour vos précisions.

Bon pour "Internet et réseau"&#8230;


----------

